# C# API



## Fosforo (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi all

I'm interested to study the OBS API in C# language.
There are someone who are studying or use API on C#  and could help me to start?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fazail (Mar 19, 2019)

While I was searching for some sample codes I found this: https://github.com/ilosvideos/libobs-sharp

Is it what you're looking for?


----------



## AndreyM (May 21, 2019)

Did you find the answer to your question? 
I decided to write my application for video broadcasting and found this library: https://github.com/GoaLitiuM/libobs-sharp
How did you manage to run this code? I have already tried everything, error - cannot find obs.dll


----------

